# damaged/fixed r32gtr central reservation what do u think????



## k521skyline (Dec 30, 2004)

this is a the mess of my r32 when i hit the central reservation






















i decided she needed tobe revived an cut the old wing off and welded a new 1 on.







she went into the garage to be straightened and given some well needed tlc








after all was said and done she came out like this







[/IMG][/IMG]








How do u think she turned out????? honest opinions pls guys and gals ive get mixed views from every1 anyway


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

PICS DONT WORK


----------



## k521skyline (Dec 30, 2004)

2nd try for the photos


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Well, you did ask!
I would say that the repair looks good, the main paint work looks nice, different as well, the white roof isn't my taste but then it isn't my car! Well done for saving a GTR


----------



## GTR Jon (Mar 15, 2006)

First impressions are good and had you not mentioned it had been bumped i would not have noticed, however there is a noticable gap between the bumper and the light and the bumper also does not seem to match up to the wing properly.
feel like a [email protected] saying that but you said honest opinions so would be unfair to lie. I had a Pulsar once with the same problem and i was never happy with it. Others might not notice but i knew it was there and that drove me up the wall!


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

i thourght i recognise that white 33 , oh yeah its me :wavey:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Repair doesn´t look that bad,but that roof and the wheels isuke:


----------



## k521skyline (Dec 30, 2004)

GTR Jon said:


> First impressions are good and had you not mentioned it had been bumped i would not have noticed, however there is a noticable gap between the bumper and the light and the bumper also does not seem to match up to the wing properly.
> feel like a [email protected] saying that but you said honest opinions so would be unfair to lie. I had a Pulsar once with the same problem and i was never happy with it. Others might not notice but i knew it was there and that drove me up the wall!


yeah it annoys the hell out of me too, ive got to readjusted the mounting bracket for the bumper the clips inside arent that good so the bumper drops down.


> i thourght i recognise that white 33 , oh yeah its me


rotorstock!!!! not that impressed this year unfortunate.. thanx for the honesty guys keep em coming


----------



## GTR Jon (Mar 15, 2006)

Well if thats all you need to do its hardly a problem! Will look sweet when you get it sorted, well done!!


----------

